# Is it the drawing tablet or settings?



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

So I'm using this Monoprice drawing tablet and I'm constantly fighting with screen changes like brushes, accidental zooming and tool menus that seem to have a mind of there own and it seriously cuts into my fun time. Would the brush pressure setting fix some of this or do I need to wear a glove or try other software. I'm totally frustrated and it's too bad because it's a lot of fun when everything stays the way I put it.:crying:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

BTW, Here's my latest effort/WIP. It's from a photo I took at the Rhythm and Roots music festival this weekend. We were there from Friday morning to Monday morning. What a blast.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

look in the settings/preferences of the tablet software for something called Multi touch - disable it.

if you can't see that setting post the exact make of the tablet dick, theres a few threads online I've just read that people are having issues with disabling multi touch with artrage


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That was not an option but I changed the pen setting to do nothing when the tip touches the screen unless I have the left button clicked. I'll play with that for a while and see if I like it better.


----------

